# Large Scale Aeroponics Done Right (Professional Grower)



## Plutonium (Jul 26, 2021)

I spend more time in my garden, then anywhere else. That’s one of the reasons I don’t post much here.

Actually, I grow more cannabis then 95% of the people on this forum. In fact, not only do I grow more cannabis then most of you do, I have it down to a art and do it in such a way, that most of you wouldn’t be able to accomplish. I practically wrote the book on high pressure aeroponics, as I have been growing with aeroponics for the last 20 years.

I don’t post more on this forum, because many of the members here are so abrasive and mean. I could be a extremely valuable member to this forum but over the years I have watched it get more vile and more cruel by the day.

Cannabis to me, is about bringing people together and helping others that truly need this wonderful medicine. Unfortunately, that’s not what this forum is about and I truly regret that, as it has the potential to be so much more.

I watched people on this forum get attacked and ridiculed, for just having a difference of opinion and I don’t have time for that non-sense.

Regardless of how well I grow cannabis or how many photos I throw up showing/teaching about the way I do it, people will still find a reason to attack me. Just like even after showing what I’m capable of doing with the following photos, people will still attack me for a difference of opinion.

I will continue to lurk and watch this forum decline with vile hatred towards other members, like I always have.

I will on occasion pop in to try and help newer members, that truly need help. Please note, that I have no time for arguments or debates about what I have to say. If I offer it, you can either follow my advice, or not, I don’t particularly care one way or the other.

Enjoy the photos, I know a lot of you love your eye candy. 4 weeks/3 days from 12/12 flip.

As always, I wish everyone bountiful harvest of sticky icky.


----------



## Lifer99 (Jul 26, 2021)

wow! Truly incredible! There may be alot of assholes but then there are some people here who truly want to learn from someone like you so please by all means let the haters hate and you do you. I will gladly follow your posts. You obviously have this down to an art form.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 26, 2021)

Plutonium said:


> I spend more time in my garden, then anywhere else. That’s one of the reasons I don’t post much here.
> 
> Actually, *I grow more cannabis then 95% of the people on this forum*. In fact, not only do I grow more cannabis then most of you do, I have it down to a art and do it in such a way, *that most of you wouldn’t be able to accomplish*. I practically wrote the book on high pressure aeroponics, as I have been growing with aeroponics for the last 20 years.
> 
> ...


Why would you want to be in such a "vile and more cruel" place? Anyway welcome aboard, my advice is to take what you can use, help where you can and leave the rest.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 26, 2021)

Why the dirt floor?


----------



## bk78 (Jul 26, 2021)

Also all that exposed lumber is most definitely not up to code, nor with the exposed wiring.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 26, 2021)

Also if it's aero what are you flushing?


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Jul 26, 2021)

Plutonium said:


> I spend more time in my garden, then anywhere else. That’s one of the reasons I don’t post much here.
> 
> Actually, I grow more cannabis then 95% of the people on this forum. In fact, not only do I grow more cannabis then most of you do, I have it down to a art and do it in such a way, that most of you wouldn’t be able to accomplish. I practically wrote the book on high pressure aeroponics, as I have been growing with aeroponics for the last 20 years.
> 
> ...


Nice setup. Is the netting alone what keeps plants from falling over?


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 26, 2021)

that last pic of you looks awesome!

i see you ascribe to keeping your room nice and tidy huh??? i've seen outhouses that have cleaner floors

welcome to RIU!


----------



## bk78 (Jul 26, 2021)

Plutonium said:


> I spend more time in my garden, then anywhere else. That’s one of the reasons I don’t post much here.
> 
> Actually, I grow more cannabis then 95% of the people on this forum. In fact, not only do I grow more cannabis then most of you do, I have it down to a art and do it in such a way, that most of you wouldn’t be able to accomplish. I practically wrote the book on high pressure aeroponics, as I have been growing with aeroponics for the last 20 years.
> 
> ...


So in this post you made 4 years ago you stated you’ve never grown cannabis before, and had no desire to either.

But now you’re a master grower with 20+ years experience and better than anyone on this forum?

lulz troll marketing for her company she works for







Old Genetics Have Been Found by Non-Grower!!


Hello Everyone, I would like to introduce myself. I been lurking around these forums since around 2012. Married, Mother of 4 and full-time homemaker. My primary hobby, other then my children, is breeding Bearded Dragons. For this reason my green thumb has become very green over the years, as...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 26, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> that last pic of you looks awesome!
> 
> i see you ascribe to keeping your room nice and tidy huh??? i've seen outhouses that have cleaner floors
> 
> welcome to RIU!


Definitely not the same girl.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 26, 2021)

Why did you post the exact same post in politics last night? You must've been really high huh?


----------



## green_machine_two9er (Jul 26, 2021)

I was gunna post earlier on this thread. Something is smelling off to me. You must have something against this community. 

You goal is to what? Show members are brain dead and only should listen to the master, down to an art, @Plutonium 

either way your barn is mids. 
your attitude is shit and I wouldn’t want any new users thinking your the goddess of pot.


----------



## VAjohn (Jul 26, 2021)

Plutonium said:


> I spend more time in my garden, then anywhere else. That’s one of the reasons I don’t post much here.
> 
> Actually, I grow more cannabis then 95% of the people on this forum. In fact, not only do I grow more cannabis then most of you do, I have it down to a art and do it in such a way, that most of you wouldn’t be able to accomplish. I practically wrote the book on high pressure aeroponics, as I have been growing with aeroponics for the last 20 years.
> 
> ...


Amazing set up. Awesome looking plants. It’s like an aero SOG. If you don’t mind me asking. Do you have a backup generator. I would assume so. If energy went out you would have three hours or so to save everything with no medium.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 26, 2021)

VAjohn said:


> Amazing set up. Awesome looking plants. It’s like an aero SOG. If you don’t mind me asking. Do you have a backup generator. I would assume so. If energy went out you would have three hours or so to save everything with no medium.











4 Ft Adjustable Pattern Nozzle


For use with male stem spring-loaded sprinklers or shrub heads, Fully adjustable arc from 25 degrees to 360 degrees, Basket filters included.




www.orbitonline.com





I'm just curious how 4' sprinkler heads create mist? I thought actual aeroponics used misters, similar to this.


Aeroponic Spray, Jets, Misters, agricultural nozzles



One of the reasons I stopped using Rails. The nozzles were always blocking off which made misters seem a step up in problems. But my understanding is PVC sprinkler nozzles are not aeroponics. Hopefully she can instruct me on my misunderstanding.


----------



## Star Dog (Jul 26, 2021)

bk78 said:


> So in this post you made 4 years ago you stated you’ve never grown cannabis before, and had no desire to either.
> 
> But now you’re a master grower with 20+ years experience and better than anyone on this forum?
> 
> ...


We can always depend on BK to sniff the liars and bull shiters 

@Plutonium your full of shite.


----------



## green_machine_two9er (Jul 26, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> We can always depend on BK to sniff the liars and bull shiters
> 
> @Plutonium your full of shite.


It’s almost a Public service at this point.


----------



## green_machine_two9er (Jul 26, 2021)

@curious2garden 
Also deserves kudos! For being so gracious and polite while using science and research to send the jokers packing.


----------



## Plutonium (Jul 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Why the dirt floor?


Why not? Worked just fine for many, many years.



bk78 said:


> Also all that exposed lumber is most definitely not up to code, nor with the exposed wiring.


Apparently you are confused about electrical codes and what is and isn’t allowed well outside city limits and being buildings that no one lives, resides or sleeps in. I appreciate you stopping bye to criticize.



MidnightSun72 said:


> Nice setup. Is the netting alone what keeps plants from falling over?


Yep, pretty much.




bk78 said:


> So in this post you made 4 years ago you stated you’ve never grown cannabis before, and had no desire to either.
> 
> But now you’re a master grower with 20+ years experience and better than anyone on this forum?
> 
> ...


I said I never grew cannabis before. But clearly stated I had been growing hydroponically. For a very long time in fact. Collard Greens, Spinach, Strawberries, Romain Lettuce, Cannabis, it’s all the same! Once you master growing one, you mastered them all.

I’m not marketing for anyone, this is my personal, all mine. I work it and tend to it all by myself. The garden has been setup growing aeroponics fruits and veggies for a long time, I just switched it over to cannabis a few years ago.



DarkWeb said:


> Definitely not the same girl.


I straighten my hair and take a photo in my garden without my makeup on and you don’t believe the photos are of the same person? Damn, I appreciate that, didn’t realize I was a master at cosmetics also.




VAjohn said:


> Amazing set up. Awesome looking plants. It’s like an aero SOG. If you don’t mind me asking. Do you have a backup generator. I would assume so. If energy went out you would have three hours or so to save everything with no medium.


Yeah I have a 35kW natural gas gen and transfer switch that keeps all the fans and pumps running if need be.




curious2garden said:


> 4 Ft Adjustable Pattern Nozzle
> 
> 
> For use with male stem spring-loaded sprinklers or shrub heads, Fully adjustable arc from 25 degrees to 360 degrees, Basket filters included.
> ...


That’s actually a good question for a change. I struggled with hitting 200 microns until I found commercial 90 GPM, 175 PSI pumps. Once I upgraded, the sheer pressure atomized the nutrient. As for the clogging of the heads, 2” spin down filters keeps them from clogging up. I actually tried to use conventional mister heads many years ago and had them clogging up also. That’s why I switched to the sprinkler heads, then I fought flow/pressure until I found the commercial pumps I mentioned. The sprinklers are modified inside to allow higher flow rates to the exit orifice. It’s all about flow rate and pressure. You can get water to atomize out of a two inch orifice if you have it collapse in on itself at high flow and pressure. Thanks for stopping by hun.


I appreciate so many coming on my thread, to prove my point about how this forum has turned into a cesspool of sheer hatred towards others.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 26, 2021)

Plutonium said:


> I appreciate so many coming on my thread, to prove my point about how this forum has turned into a cesspool of sheer hatred towards others.


Are you projecting?


----------



## VAjohn (Jul 26, 2021)

People are weird. Why not just chill out and smoke a j? Negative vibes…. Yuck.


----------



## Star Dog (Jul 26, 2021)

Plutonium said:


> Plutonium said:
> 
> 
> > I said I never grew cannabis before.
> ...


Phew I'm glad that's cleared up 
BK was rite your full of shite!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 26, 2021)

Plutonium said:


> I’m not marketing for anyone, this is my personal, all mine. I work it and tend to it all by myself. The garden has been setup growing aeroponics fruits and veggies for a long time, I just switched it over to cannabis a few years ago.


So it's just you. Guess the other people on the website you got those pictures from don't do much? 

You come here with a superiority complex and then tell us we are the haters? 

And why the hate? Where does it come from.......maybe you have some questions you need to ask yourself.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 26, 2021)

This is an ego trip. Regardless of the operational setup( dunno the regs in Podunk OK) this outfit doesn't market to the typical RIU member. They have fairly large volume so that means they sell to dispensaries and other companies who manufacture extracts, edibles etc. Coupled with the political nature of her other posts, it's merely ego. Yes dear, you may be a big fish in the Podunk OK pond but it's all relative


----------



## Lordhooha (Jul 26, 2021)

Plutonium said:


> I spend more time in my garden, then anywhere else. That’s one of the reasons I don’t post much here.
> 
> Actually, I grow more cannabis then 95% of the people on this forum. In fact, not only do I grow more cannabis then most of you do, I have it down to a art and do it in such a way, that most of you wouldn’t be able to accomplish. I practically wrote the book on high pressure aeroponics, as I have been growing with aeroponics for the last 20 years.
> 
> ...


So much wrong with the room itself the plants looks nice. But building is not to code. You grow commercially legally?


----------



## MisterKister (Jul 26, 2021)

You're a master with all those different nutrient bottles huh?? Most experts I know use maybe 2-3 products not the wall of shame you posted however


----------



## Lordhooha (Jul 26, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> This is an ego trip. Regardless of the operational setup( dunno the regs in Podunk OK) this outfit doesn't market to the typical RIU member. They have fairly large volume so that means they sell to dispensaries and other companies who manufacture extracts, edibles etc. Coupled with the political nature of her other posts, it's merely ego. Yes dear, you may be a big fish in the Podunk OK pond but it's all relative


I'm in nowhere Oklahoma my stuff is up to code.....


----------



## Lordhooha (Jul 26, 2021)

Plutonium said:


> I spend more time in my garden, then anywhere else. That’s one of the reasons I don’t post much here.
> 
> Actually, I grow more cannabis then 95% of the people on this forum. In fact, not only do I grow more cannabis then most of you do, I have it down to a art and do it in such a way, that most of you wouldn’t be able to accomplish. I practically wrote the book on high pressure aeroponics, as I have been growing with aeroponics for the last 20 years.
> 
> ...


Damn you use all that If I didn't use megacrop 2 part and recharge I'd be using athenas core and bloom rather all that. I spend 88 cents a plant and my test thc wise is right with you. What's the rest of your testing look like? Where's the terps? Who does your testing by the way? If that is yours.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 26, 2021)

Nobody gives a damn if you grow 1 plant or 1000 plants.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Also if it's aero what are you flushing?


The Magic Misters©


----------



## mudballs (Jul 26, 2021)

Plutonium said:


> I don’t post more on this forum, because many of the members here are so abrasive and mean. I could be a extremely valuable member to this forum but over the years I have watched it get more vile and more cruel by the day.
> ...Unfortunately, that’s not what this forum is about and I truly regret that, as it has the potential to be so much more.
> 
> I watched people on this forum get attacked and ridiculed, for just having a difference of opinion and I don’t have time for that non-sense.
> ...


ah can't change the world, just gotta hit em with the ole "Ignore" button. plenty of us more well heeled of society for you to get along with...
aint that right @bk78, @twentyeight.threefive, @Wattzzup, @Wizzlebiz, on and on and on....
this is the one place where you literally can censor and omit people and things you don't like.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 26, 2021)

mudballs said:


> ah can't change the world, just gotta hit em with the ole "Ignore" button. plenty of us more well heeled of society for you to get along with...
> aint that right @bk78, @twentyeight.threefive, @Wattzzup, @Wizzlebiz, on and on and on....
> this is the one place where you literally can censor and omit people and things you don't like.


Some days I consider putting myself on ignore...


----------



## mudballs (Jul 26, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Some days I consider putting myself on ignore...


lol, monday is too early for self loathing, wait till weds at least


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 26, 2021)

bk78 said:


> So in this post you made 4 years ago you stated you’ve never grown cannabis before, and had no desire to either.
> 
> But now you’re a master grower with 20+ years experience and better than anyone on this forum?
> 
> ...


hey @bk78 i think we need a "BUSTED" emoji. good work, Detective!!!!! lmao. maybe math isn't her strong suit


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 26, 2021)

Plutonium said:


> to prove my point about how this forum has turned into a cesspool


even a cesspool is cleaner than that grow room, sir.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 26, 2021)

mudballs said:


> ah can't change the world, just gotta hit em with the ole "Ignore" button. plenty of us more well heeled of society for you to get along with...
> aint that right @bk78, @twentyeight.threefive, @Wattzzup, @Wizzlebiz, on and on and on....
> this is the one place where you literally can censor and omit people and things you don't like.



Yet you follow me around post to post

Gotta love you low self esteem people 

oh and you forgot to tag @xtsho in your list of blocked people too.


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Jul 26, 2021)

mudballs said:


> ah can't change the world, just gotta hit em with the ole "Ignore" button. plenty of us more well heeled of society for you to get along with...
> aint that right @bk78, @twentyeight.threefive, @Wattzzup, @Wizzlebiz, on and on and on....
> this is the one place where you literally can censor and omit people and things you don't like.


Who you calling well heeled?  still trying to figure out my second grow


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Jul 26, 2021)

bk78 said:


> So in this post you made 4 years ago you stated you’ve never grown cannabis before, and had no desire to either.
> 
> But now you’re a master grower with 20+ years experience and better than anyone on this forum?
> 
> ...


Good show ole man! 

This is classic.


----------



## Lordhooha (Jul 26, 2021)

mudballs said:


> ah can't change the world, just gotta hit em with the ole "Ignore" button. plenty of us more well heeled of society for you to get along with...
> aint that right @bk78, @twentyeight.threefive, @Wattzzup, @Wizzlebiz, on and on and on....
> this is the one place where you literally can censor and omit people and things you don't like.


I've yet to hit ignore on anyone here. Imo it takes away from the forum experience plusits fun to butt heads lol.


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Jul 26, 2021)

Lordhooha said:


> I've yet to hit ignore on anyone here. Imo it takes away from the forum experience plusits fun to butt heads lol.


Just shows he doesn't know how to get along in society.

Entitled, he doesn't agree with me whether I'm right or wrong attitude, so they get blocked. 

And I thought my social skills were terrible...


----------



## oswizzle (Jul 26, 2021)

Dankest weed I’ve ever smoked was grown aero… this was like 1999/2000


----------



## mudballs (Jul 26, 2021)

Lordhooha said:


> I've yet to hit ignore on anyone here. Imo it takes away from the forum experience plusits fun to butt heads lol.


i hit ignore when a tv commercial i dont like comes on..people ignore me 99% of my life, why not cherry pick a life i like...which doesnt include certain topics, or even the people that bring up those topics...im paying the premium for a premium experience with every breath i take.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 26, 2021)

Lordhooha said:


> I've yet to hit ignore on anyone here. Imo it takes away from the forum experience plusits fun to butt heads lol.


Never ignored anyone either. He must lead a pretty sheltered and boring life 

Princess Leia is awful, but I like to laugh at the stupid shit he posts regularly


----------



## bk78 (Jul 26, 2021)

mudballs said:


> i hit ignore when a tv commercial i dont like comes on..people ignore me 99% of my life, why not cherry pick a life i like...which doesnt include certain topics, or even the people that bring up those topics...im paying the premium for a premium experience with every breath i take.


You tag me once a week saying you ignore me. That tells me you’re not and you’re mentally unstable.

get a life


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 26, 2021)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> Who you calling well heeled?  still trying to figure out my second grow


i think he's referring to me. i generally wear a suit and tie when tending to my garden. and i always tip my pinky up when sipping afternoon tea.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 26, 2021)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> Who you calling well heeled?  still trying to figure out my second grow


Remember the sooner you kill it the quicker you are on to #3


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Jul 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Remember the sooner you kill it the quicker you are on to #3


It's a running joke, apparently just to me. @bk78 thinks I'm a newb so I've embraced my lack of knowledge.


----------



## MisterKister (Jul 26, 2021)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> It's a running joke, apparently just to me. @bk78 thinks I'm a newb so I've embraced my lack of knowledge.


You suck new kid get gudder!


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Jul 26, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Never ignored anyone either. He must lead a pretty sheltered and boring life
> 
> Princess Leia is awful, but I like to laugh at the stupid shit he posts regularly


We should introuce him to Bernie. They can block each other lol.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 26, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Yet you follow me around post to post
> 
> Gotta love you low self esteem people
> 
> oh and you forgot to tag @xtsho in your list of blocked people too.


They blocked me a long time ago or so they said.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 26, 2021)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> It's a running joke, apparently just to me. @bk78 thinks I'm a newb so I've embraced my lack of knowledge.


I don’t think, I know you are.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jul 26, 2021)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> It's a running joke, apparently just to me. @bk78 thinks I'm a newb so I've embraced my lack of knowledge.


I change my grow style every grow that way I can say “it’s my first time” every grow.  I’m on my first coco grow now.  I embrace being a newb, keeps me reading and changing things up.


----------



## Plutonium (Jul 26, 2021)

Lordhooha said:


> What's the rest of your testing look like? Where's the terps?


Terpenes is one area where high pressure aeroponics really shines. I had this photo uploaded I thought, but I guess RIU limits us to only 10 per post, therefore this one got cut out.


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Jul 26, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I don’t think, I know you are.


You're still my favorite.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 26, 2021)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> You're still my favorite.


Neato, bro.


----------



## Lordhooha (Jul 26, 2021)

Plutonium said:


> Terpenes is one area where high pressure aeroponics really shines. I had this photo uploaded I thought, but I guess RIU limits us to only 10 per post, therefore this one got cut out.


Thats fairly low tbh. This is mine in soil with a jacked up room. Hot as balls because of a faulty ac. Last test hit 5% next room should be 5+% as well.


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Jul 26, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Neato, bro.


Want to grow some autos with me?


----------



## bk78 (Jul 26, 2021)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> Want to grow some autos with me?


Maybe ask your mum and dad to go move their covered up furniture outside and you can add them to u1,u2

Seems kind of cluttered in their backyard anyways. Help your folks out kiddo


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Jul 26, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Maybe ask your mum and dad to go move their covered up furniture outside and you can add them to u1,u2
> 
> Seems kind of cluttered in their backyard anyways. Help your folks out kiddo


You're so mean. I don't like you anymore.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 26, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> I change my grow style every grow that way I can say “it’s my first time” every grow.  I’m on my first coco grow now.  I embrace being a newb, keeps me reading and changing things up.



Or…… you could just copy and paste stuff off website and act like you know everything

ever thought of that


----------



## Wattzzup (Jul 26, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Or…… you could just copy and paste stuff off website and act like you know everything
> 
> ever thought of that


Who would do something like that? Not that I’m the kinda guy to start shit or anything 

this thread is officially off the rails


----------



## Mattcheck (Jul 27, 2021)

Thanks for your bio in every post you make even the one from 2017 where you didn't grow but now you are the best out there. 
This site isn't all cesspool but when you start out I'm the best every blah blah blah people are going to show you every way you are not the best. 
Ie dirt floor bare wood exposed wires the best would have a building up to code 
It's impressive grow just don't act like your the best maybe have your post say hey just want to brag


----------



## Lordhooha (Jul 27, 2021)

Plutonium said:


> Terpenes is one area where high pressure aeroponics really shines. I had this photo uploaded I thought, but I guess RIU limits us to only 10 per post, therefore this one got cut out.


So no comment? I thought aeroponics were the terpmaster flash of growing?


----------



## xtsho (Jul 27, 2021)

Lordhooha said:


> So no comment? I thought aeroponics were the terpmaster flash of growing?


They're too busy spreading Qanon crap over in the politics section. Hopefully they'll crawl back under their rock.


----------



## Rdubz (Jul 27, 2021)

Plutonium said:


> I spend more time in my garden, then anywhere else. That’s one of the reasons I don’t post much here.
> 
> Actually, I grow more cannabis then 95% of the people on this forum. In fact, not only do I grow more cannabis then most of you do, I have it down to a art and do it in such a way, that most of you wouldn’t be able to accomplish. I practically wrote the book on high pressure aeroponics, as I have been growing with aeroponics for the last 20 years.
> 
> ...


Start out by saying you have a beautiful grow ! Just need to clarify 1 thing I don't think you understand High pressure aero ! Your definitely doing Aero but no high pressure about it ! Not saying you can't grow just your label of being the best and you know the most , humble your self a little and these are true HPS aero roots this is what they should look like


----------



## green_machine_two9er (Jul 27, 2021)

Rdubz said:


> Start out by saying you have a beautiful grow ! Just need to clarify 1 thing I don't think you understand High pressure aero ! Your definitely doing Aero but no high pressure about it ! Not saying you can't grow just your label of being the best and you know the most , humble your self a little and these are true HPS aero roots this is what they should look like View attachment 4952310View attachment 4952311


That’s impressive. Never seen anything like it.


----------



## Rdubz (Jul 27, 2021)

green_machine_two9er said:


> That’s impressive. Never seen anything like it.


Thanks.man ! Took me over 6 months of testing & fiddling to finally get to this point ! Lol


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 27, 2021)

Rdubz said:


> Start out by saying you have a beautiful grow ! Just need to clarify 1 thing I don't think you understand High pressure aero ! Your definitely doing Aero but no high pressure about it ! Not saying you can't grow just your label of being the best and you know the most , humble your self a little and these are true HPS aero roots this is what they should look like View attachment 4952310View attachment 4952311


those are some sexy roots. nice work.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 27, 2021)

Rdubz said:


> Thanks.man ! Took me over 6 months of testing & fiddling to finally get to this point ! Lol


do you have pics of your aero setup?


----------



## Rdubz (Jul 27, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> do you have pics of your aero setup?


Granted this is all in test phase .. the plants went into flower with a serious calcium deficiency! I switched to Jacks and everything greened back and I’m good to go now plus the roots used to be Yellow like I said I just now have it some what dialed in it took trial and error but now I’m confident in what needs to happen.
Also seeds I used where some bag seed bush ... THEY HERMIED on me other than that I’m just going to Bubble hash the whole thing and still get some good meds off of it !
Very sticky so it should yield enough to hold me until I start more ..


Feed pump and return pumps at the bottom , still cleaning up it’s not very clean I got wires everywhere!


I tried making 2 different versions of a root chamber tested both and made many improvements and still making improvements!



Also this is the beginning of Week 5 in flower!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 27, 2021)

Nice


----------



## steveng (Jul 28, 2021)

I lost my last ten brain cells reading all this


----------



## Plutonium (Jul 28, 2021)

Lordhooha said:


> So no comment? I thought aeroponics were the terpmaster flash of growing?


What would you like me to say? You criticize my results, by posting your results, that are lower then mine. I didn't feel it even warranted a response!


----------



## Plutonium (Jul 28, 2021)

Rdubz said:


> Start out by saying you have a beautiful grow ! Just need to clarify 1 thing I don't think you understand High pressure aero ! Your definitely doing Aero but no high pressure about it ! Not saying you can't grow just your label of being the best and you know the most , humble your self a little and these are true HPS aero roots this is what they should look like View attachment 4952310View attachment 4952311


Thank you for your kind words. 163 PSI on the gauge at the end of the manifold, from a 175 psi pump, seems pretty high pressure to me.


----------



## Rdubz (Jul 29, 2021)

Plutonium said:


> Thank you for your kind words. 163 PSI on the gauge at the end of the manifold, from a 175 psi pump, seems pretty high pressure to me.


Then your using the wrong nozzle it’s not giving you the 50 micron or higher water droplets ... you would have aero roots if that was the case , you have LPA roots


----------



## Plutonium (Jul 29, 2021)

Rdubz said:


> Then your using the wrong nozzle it’s not giving you the 50 micron or higher water droplets ... you would have aero roots if that was the case , you have LPA roots


Sounds good enough. I may tweak the design later but as for right now, the roots get big, stay healthy and I always exceed the gram per watt ratio.

The plants grow phenomenal, test scores are always great. It sells faster then I can grow it. I thought about expanding and hiring a crew, so I could finally start keeping up with orders. Unfortunately I have sever trust issues, with people being on my property. The whole operation is 4,800sqft, 1,920sqft worth of plant canopy, including veg. I don't think I could manage anymore then that. My mother and father in law are monetary investors only, I list my father as CEO of the company, just to make him feel important but they don't have anything to do with operations. It's just me and my two oldest kids (18+) help out at harvest times. I didn't even post up pictures of the other two buildings, also aeroponics but different designs. Caught enough hell and criticism from the photos I did show. Current crops already bought and paid for and it has over a month to go. I have a waiting list to buy my harvests


----------



## Rdubz (Jul 29, 2021)

Plutonium said:


> Sounds good enough. I may tweak the design later but as for right now, the roots get big, stay healthy and I always exceed the gram per watt ratio.
> 
> The plants grow phenomenal, test scores are always great. It sells faster then I can grow it. I thought about expanding and hiring a crew, so I could finally start keeping up with orders. Unfortunately I have sever trust issues, with people being on my property. The whole operation is 4,800sqft, 1,920sqft worth of plant canopy, including veg. I don't think I could manage anymore then that. My mother and father in law are monetary investors only, I list my father as CEO of the company, just to make him feel important but they don't have anything to do with operations. It's just me and my two oldest kids (18+) help out at harvest times. I didn't even post up pictures of the other two buildings, also aeroponics but different designs. Caught enough hell and criticism from the photos I did show. Current crops already bought and paid for and it has over a month to go. I have a waiting list to buy my harvests


Good for you! I happy to see some good meds go around instead of the commercial crap that everyone gets ... 

I didn’t really need to know your whole life story and how much money you make I was only correcting your miss labeling other than that it looks to me like your producing quality goods .


----------



## Plutonium (Jul 29, 2021)

Rdubz said:


> Good for you! I happy to see some good meds go around instead of the commercial crap that everyone gets ...
> 
> I didn’t really need to know your whole life story and how much money you make I was only correcting your miss labeling other than that it looks to me like your producing quality goods .


Easier to just respond to one kind person, then explain things to every troll that pops in on my thread. The whole post wasn't actually directed to you.


----------



## lusidghost (Jul 29, 2021)

Rdubz said:


> Start out by saying you have a beautiful grow ! Just need to clarify 1 thing I don't think you understand High pressure aero ! Your definitely doing Aero but no high pressure about it ! Not saying you can't grow just your label of being the best and you know the most , humble your self a little and these are true HPS aero roots this is what they should look like View attachment 4952310View attachment 4952311


The roots look delicious, but that wiring would keep me up at night. At least tape the hell out of those splices.


----------



## Rdubz (Jul 29, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> The roots look delicious, but that wiring would keep me up at night. At least tape the hell out of those splices.


Thanks , lol luckily I went all low voltage on the solenoids so very safe and I have them soldered there not moving but yes I am an electrician by trade so it’s good practice to keep it wrapped..... same rules to life ! Lol


----------



## go go kid (Jul 29, 2021)

green_machine_two9er said:


> That’s impressive. Never seen anything like it.


Dam there some sweet clean healthy looking roots. Very nice man


----------



## lusidghost (Jul 29, 2021)

Rdubz said:


> Thanks , lol luckily I went all low voltage on the solenoids so very safe and I have them soldered there not moving but yes I am an electrician by trade so it’s good practice to keep it wrapped..... same rules to life ! Lol


Ha, right on. I was once an electrician, so whenever I see exposed nuts hanging out I clutch my pearls.


----------



## Lordhooha (Jul 29, 2021)

Plutonium said:


> What would you like me to say? You criticize my results, by posting your results, that are lower then mine. I didn't feel it even warranted a response!


You stated high pressure are where it's at for terps. I simply showed that it was impressive when mine are slightly under what you posted and mine came from soil and a room where the ac went down an ran 90+. Now the room I'm about to pull down should be in the high 4's to 5's like usual.


----------



## Lordhooha (Jul 29, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> Ha, right on. I was once an electrician, so whenever I see exposed nuts hanging out I clutch my pearls.


Cable management as a network 
Engineer was my biggest thing. My racks were always clean, labeled and looking like it should professional and all. I'm too ocd for cabling hell lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2021)

Rdubz said:


> Then your using the wrong nozzle it’s not giving you the 50 micron or higher water droplets ... you would have aero roots if that was the case , you have LPA roots


She's using orbit sprinkler nozzles and has come up with some magic thinking that it creates mist. Science doesn't work the way she thinks it does, in several areas and high pressure alone does not a mist create.

I posted about it here, she answered me with magical thinking.





Large Scale Aeroponics Done Right (Professional Grower)


I spend more time in my garden, then anywhere else. That’s one of the reasons I don’t post much here. Actually, I grow more cannabis then 95% of the people on this forum. In fact, not only do I grow more cannabis then most of you do, I have it down to a art and do it in such a way, that most of...



rollitup.org


----------



## Lordhooha (Jul 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> She's using orbit sprinkler nozzles and has come up with some magic thinking that it creates mist. Science doesn't work the way she thinks it does, in several areas and high pressure alone does not a mist create.
> 
> I posted about it here, she answered me with magical thinking.
> 
> ...


But, but magic all you have to do is believe lmao


----------



## Osogreen261 (Jul 29, 2021)

With all those bottles do u know what your cost per gram is after a that over head.
Just curious if you have sat down an dialed in what your hrs in the garden money spent to grow vs income to blow


----------



## Osogreen261 (Jul 29, 2021)

Plutonium said:


> Sounds good enough. I may tweak the design later but as for right now, the roots get big, stay healthy and I always exceed the gram per watt ratio.
> 
> The plants grow phenomenal, test scores are always great. It sells faster then I can grow it. I thought about expanding and hiring a crew, so I could finally start keeping up with orders. Unfortunately I have sever trust issues, with people being on my property. The whole operation is 4,800sqft, 1,920sqft worth of plant canopy, including veg. I don't think I could manage anymore then that. My mother and father in law are monetary investors only, I list my father as CEO of the company, just to make him feel important but they don't have anything to do with operations. It's just me and my two oldest kids (18+) help out at harvest times. I didn't even post up pictures of the other two buildings, also aeroponics but different designs. Caught enough hell and criticism from the photos I did show. Current crops already bought and paid for and it has over a month to go. I have a waiting list to buy my harvests


I think gram per watt was 1990s


----------



## 1212ham (Jul 29, 2021)

Rdubz said:


> Good for you! I happy to see some good meds go around instead of the commercial crap that everyone gets ...
> 
> I didn’t really need to know your whole life story and how much money you make I was only correcting your miss labeling other than that it looks to me like your producing quality goods .


She's a troll !!! And probably a tweaker. "~Master of Aeroponics~" 

4 years ago.....

*" I have NEVER grown cannabis and have NO desire to, besides the fact it is completely illegal around here."*





Old Genetics Have Been Found by Non-Grower!!


Hello Everyone, I would like to introduce myself. I been lurking around these forums since around 2012. Married, Mother of 4 and full-time homemaker. My primary hobby, other then my children, is breeding Bearded Dragons. For this reason my green thumb has become very green over the years, as...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 29, 2021)

Osogreen261 said:


> With all those bottles do u know what your cost per gram is after a that over head.
> Just curious if you have sat down an dialed in what your hrs in the garden money spent to grow vs income to blow


People do that?


----------



## Mattcheck (Jul 29, 2021)

1212ham said:


> She's a troll !!! And probably a tweaker. "~Master of Aeroponics~"
> 
> 4 years ago.....
> 
> ...


Hey she wrote the book on it.
Actually, I grow more cannabis then 95% of the people on this forum. In fact, not only do I grow more cannabis then most of you do, I have it down to a art and do it in such a way, that most of you wouldn’t be able to accomplish. I practically wrote the book on high pressure aeroponics, as I have been growing with aeroponics for the last 20 years


----------



## Plutonium (Jul 29, 2021)

Osogreen261 said:


> With all those bottles do u know what your cost per gram is after a that over head.
> Just curious if you have sat down an dialed in what your hrs in the garden money spent to grow vs income to blow


Nope, as there is no reason to. Overhead is pennies compared to revenue gained. I guess my time is probably worth something but I live by the philosophy that 'You never work a day in your life if you love what you do'.

My husband use to be a solar installer, we have over 85kW of grid-tie solar on our property. It was necessary once we realized we was over 16 miles from the closest 3 phase power lines.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 29, 2021)

Plutonium said:


> Overhead is pennies compared to revenue gained.


Pimping aint easy!!!!! You trimming or no? You sitting in on those trim sessions?


----------



## Osogreen261 (Jul 30, 2021)

She has a perfect life.
An a perfect answer for everything.
Shes perfect.


----------



## Osogreen261 (Jul 30, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> People do that?


We tried to dial it in back when I grew to supply cespe creek delivery in Ventura, original owner grower Will he thought it was a great idea to figure out how much all tge nutes an power bill rent ect vs our hrs growing compared to working a job that paid 30 to 40 a hr plus insurance an benefits.
Becouse back then our work load was huge an you didn't want to many people involved.


----------



## Osogreen261 (Jul 30, 2021)

1 plant 1 tent 5x5 an I will pull prob 1.5 lbs


----------



## Lordhooha (Jul 30, 2021)

Osogreen261 said:


> With all those bottles do u know what your cost per gram is after a that over head.
> Just curious if you have sat down an dialed in what your hrs in the garden money spent to grow vs income to blow


I have, I know how much it cost me per plant to feed. Room cost when In full operation my rooms far as I'm concerned it's a business like any other.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 31, 2021)

Lordhooha said:


> But, but magic all you have to do is believe lmao


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 31, 2021)

Plutonium said:


> Nope, as there is no reason to. Overhead is pennies compared to revenue gained. I guess my time is probably worth something but I live by the philosophy that 'You never work a day in your life if you love what you do'.
> 
> My husband use to be a solar installer, we have over 85kW of grid-tie solar on our property. It was necessary once we realized we was over 16 miles from the closest 3 phase power lines.


And have access to natural gas? That’s amazing! And yup your roots look nice but your not getting atomization of the droplets. They have a basic LP structure, (been there, done that). Im assuming your running a chiller but if not how are you dealing with water temps? I’ve gotta say you (if true) could probably be an asset to this site as well as others helping you, unfortunately your starting off with “I’m better than everyone” attitude blows and invites conflict.


----------



## Marla 420 (Jul 31, 2021)

Looks good to me, Aero setup was all the rage when I first joined in 2012 with Stinkbud and SuperStoner. You should drop the "Better than you attitude" though. You can always learn a new things from master growers on here (Like the Sprayer Nozzles in this very thread). The Cannabis game is always evolving and if you want to stay on top of it you need to be humble and look to these other master growers to improve your crop.

Also you need to smoke some of your stash and chill out on politics. It obviously triggers the fuck out of you. It's not good for your mental health.

Post some pics of your harvest and close up Nug shots. Must be massive. I would hate to trim all that lol.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 31, 2021)

Plutonium said:


> Its contracted out. Thanks for stopping by hunny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What type of geo system are you running? Closed or open loop? Vertical or horizontal. Does it provide heat as well where needed? I’m a loop designer and refrigeration mechanic by trade .


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 31, 2021)

And to answer your question re communist, lefty? I’m neither, I vote for the most aligned with me, but I do think Trump was/is an ass and I don’t trust much of what you post re the virus as it all is very suspect as I pointed out but I don’t give two fucks if people do or do not get the vaccine but not getting it will sure as shit IMO limit what you can do if that’s even important re flying etc.


----------



## Osogreen261 (Jul 31, 2021)

Still couldn't give that med to a organic grower for free lol.


----------



## Osogreen261 (Jul 31, 2021)

Now we are less then her God of a husband,
Where is this skid row hoe.


----------



## SidV (Jul 31, 2021)

The form has turned toxic because everyone thinks there better than the poster before them. It does not help to include ones self by starting the same way.

90% of all growers here think they can grow because they have $10,000 worth of equipment. Drop all the equipment and force people into the basics and you will see how many people here can actually grow which is only around 20%.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 31, 2021)

Plutonium said:


> Refrigeration, that's cool. My husband was a anhydrous refrigeration technician for awhile. I will be honest, I don't have all the answers to the information you seek. You would have to talk to him, and I know for sure he would never come to this cesspool of a forum. He is very nonaggressive, passive type of person.


So opposites do attract?


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 31, 2021)

SidV said:


> The form has turned toxic because everyone thinks there better than the poster before them. It does not help to include ones self by starting the same way.
> 
> 90% of all growers here think they can grow because they have $10,000 worth of equipment. Drop all the equipment and force people into the basics and you will see how many people here can actually grow which is only around 20%.


Well I would think the majority here can grow and going back to the basics is probably the easiest way to grow a plant. After all it’s just a plant! This poster started by saying she is better than everyone so with that statement yes your right she has contributed to the toxicity and pretty much deserves the shit storm. Expanding on the techniques is, for me, just more of a learning curve and I find it to be an interesting hobby, I like control design. I started out doing the basics 45 years ago and other than a pile of hard work (pretty big grows) it was an easy way to grow a pot plant. Where did you come up with the 20% number, I’m curious?


----------



## SidV (Jul 31, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Well I would think the majority here can grow and going back to the basics is probably the easiest way to grow a plant. After all it’s just a plant! This poster started by saying she is better than everyone so with that statement yes your right she has contributed to the toxicity and pretty much deserves the shit storm. Expanding on the techniques is, for me, just more of a learning curve and I find it to be an interesting hobby, I like control design. I started out doing the basics 45 years ago and other than a pile of hard work (pretty big grows) it was an easy way to grow a pot plant. Where did you come up with the 20% number, I’m curious?


I did what everyone else here does and made it up. Lol. Basics are easy, but start watching threads every day and you will see that most people here can only grow because they have a system that does everything for them. That's why you see 10000 (again just making numbers up) posts asking questions about simple deficiency problems or is it male/female threads. Basics for those that can grow are just that basics for the rest its HELP I NEED HELP.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 31, 2021)

SidV said:


> I did what everyone else here does and made it up. Lol. Basics are easy, but start watching threads every day and you will see that most people here can only grow because they have a system that does everything for them. That's why you see 10000 (again just making numbers up) posts asking questions about simple deficiency problems or is it male/female threads. Basics for those that can grow are just that basics for the rest its HELP I NEED HELP.


Sounds to me like jealousy is all


----------



## Lordhooha (Jul 31, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> So opposites do attract?


Sounds like her husband is a cuck lmao.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 31, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Sounds to me like jealousy is all


Ya it sure has that tone lol.


----------



## gas house (Aug 1, 2021)

Plutonium said:


> Nope, as there is no reason to. Overhead is pennies compared to revenue gained. I guess my time is probably worth something but I live by the philosophy that 'You never work a day in your life if you love what you do'.
> 
> My husband use to be a solar installer, we have over 85kW of grid-tie solar on our property. It was necessary once we realized we was over 16 miles from the closest 3 phase power lines.


there is such a thing as a 3 phase transformer that can change 240 volt single phase into 240/208 volt 3 phase... essentially 3 phase power is available anywhere...solar installers are basically shovel jockeys...just above painters in the trade hierarchy


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 1, 2021)

gas house said:


> there is such a thing as a 3 phase transformer that can change 240 volt single phase into 240/208 volt 3 phase... essentially 3 phase power is available anywhere...solar installers are basically shovel jockeys...just above painters in the trade hierarchy


And I would love to discuss the chilled water and room cooling requirements/set up and design ..... must be huge


----------



## 1212ham (Aug 1, 2021)

gas house said:


> there is such a thing as a 3 phase transformer that can change 240 volt single phase into 240/208 volt 3 phase... essentially 3 phase power is available anywhere...solar installers are basically shovel jockeys...just above painters in the trade hierarchy


A rotary (or digital?) phase converter is needed for situations where single phase equipment isn't an option, like running a CNC machine at a location without 3 phase. Parasitic and efficiency losses will increase electricity cost and reduce the power available.

"A commonly asked question is what is the efficiency of a phase converter. Efficiency is a function of the useful power output so when expressed as a % it can be highly misleading if the useful load is very small. Instead it is more straightforward to discuss the parasitic power consumption of a phase converter. A typical 4-kW rotary has a fairly constant 500-W of parasitic losses (windage, bearing losses, iron losses, and copper losses). So at full power - supplying a 4-kW load, it is 89% efficient. Clearly as load falls off this efficiency figure worsens, e.g. to 80% for a 2-kW load, and 67% for a 1-kW load. This is one reason why it is better not to buy too large a phase converter as ideally one would like to keep parasitic losses to a minimum."


----------



## Rjt08 (Aug 11, 2021)

That's not large scale


----------

